# 2005 National NICO Convention



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

Hi, many of you know me from past SERCA conventions. I'm posting to let you guys know that the 2nd annual National NICO convention (2005) is in the works. For those of you that don't know, NICO is a forum dedicated to all Nissan and Infiniti products (www.********.com).

Our convention however, is ironically 2 weeks before the 2005 SERCA convention, and even more ironically, at the same track. I am inviting any and all Nissan/Infiniti owners to this convention. However, don't get the wrong idea...I'm not trying to steal away attendence from the SERCA convention. Go to the SERCA convention as your #1 priority. Simply make the NICO convention your #2 priority if you can afford it, or if you live in TX.

Information on the 05 NICO Convention can be found through this thread http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/f...6872#post776872 and also, as we get more together, the convention website is http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/convention/

I really encourage local guys to come. It will be a good way to get in some track practice at TMS before the SERCA convention. I will be at both NICO and SERCA conventions, so if you do go, I'll see you at both of them.

Once again, the NICO convention is the weekend of March 18th-20th, 2005. The track day is Friday, at Texas Motor Speedway, and we are having lapping practice just like the SERCA convention. The convention will be centered in Dallas, TX.

Admin's of this site...if this is an unappropriate post for any reason, please notify me. I would like to invite as many Nissan/Infiniti owners to this as possible without overstepping my welcome on other forums. I will work with forum admins to send out the right message!

If you have any questions, please feel free to email me at [email protected]********.com


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

I've just been informed that the SERCA track will be at Texas WORLD Speedway, where as the NICO track will be at Texas MOTOR Speedway. Just wanted to make that correction for you guys.


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

Another correction...Track day is Saturday, not Friday.


----------

